# Prad.de: Input-Lag wissenschaftlich aufgearbeitet



## b0s (11. September 2009)

*Thomas Thiemann, ein Redakteur von Prad.de, hat eine Reportage über das Thema Input-Lag bei Monitoren geschrieben. Seine wissenschaftliche Analyse des Sachverhalts bezieht nicht nur die Probeweise Input-Lag-Bestimmung einiger Monitore ein, sondern versucht vielmehr das bisherige Test-Verfahren zu prüfen und verbessern, sowie eine mögliche Standardisierte Messung herauszuarbeiten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für seine Reportage hat der Autor extrem hochwertiges und sehr teures *Messequipment* zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, ein eigenes kleines Tool programmiert sowie den gesamten Themenkomplex "*Input-Lag*" in unterschiedliche Teilbereiche zertrennt, um sie mit theoretischen Grundlagen zu erklären und anschließend in der Praxis zu überprüfen.
Dabei beginnt er mit einer Festlegung des Begriffs Input-Lag, erklärt welche Messungen erfolgen müssen und wie diese zu interpretieren sind, erläutert die Versuchsaufbauten, legt dar weshalb es nötig war ein neues Tool zu schreiben und wie dieses eingesetzt wird und vergleicht seine Messungen mit jenen vorangegangenen aus früheren Input-Lag-Tests.

Der 26 Seiten lange Bericht geht dabei auf viele offene Fragen ein, z.B. ob es am Grafikkartenausgang *Latenzunterschiede* zwischen analogem und digitalen Signal gibt, ob CRT-Monitore (Röhrenbildschirme) tatsächlich latenzfrei sind und woher die Latenz bei LCD-Bildschirmen kommt.

Nur eines, wenn auch das möglicherweise wichtigste, der Ergebnisse ist, dass die *bisherige Methode zur Messung des Input-Lags vollkommen inakkurat* ist, da sie enormen zufälligen Schwankungen unterliegt und einer Überarbeitung bedarf. Zugleich stellt er auch eine Lösung vor, welche kein teures Messequipment benötigt, an Aussagekraft jedoch deutlich zulegt, wenn sie auch nicht fähig ist wirklich genaue Ergebnisse zu liefern.



Link: PRAD | Reportage: Inputlag



_pers. Kommentar: Der Artikel ist sehr fachlich geschrieben, ohne dabei zu sehr ins Fachchinesich abzudriften. Ein gewisses Technikverständnis oder Grundlagen in Messtechnik sollte der Leser jedoch mitbringen. Für mich eine wahre Offenbarung und enorme Bereicherung an Kenntnis über den Sachverhalt Input-Lag. Volle Lese-Empfehlung!_


----------



## Bucklew (11. September 2009)

Sehr interessant, da hat sich einer mal wirklich gedanken gemacht und nicht einfach nur irgendwas gemessen


----------



## KTMDoki (11. September 2009)

Dieser Artikel ist genial! 

Hab ihn schon letztens irgendwo entdeckt und gleich mal durchgelesen...

Sehr gut erklärt und beschrieben...


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2009)

ich will auch so ein Oszi!


----------



## SnowmanSW (11. September 2009)

Wäre Wissenschaft nicht so unglaublich langwierig... ich habe das Lesen nach kurzer Zeit abgebrochen.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2009)

SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Wäre Wissenschaft nicht so unglaublich langwierig... ich habe das Lesen nach kurzer Zeit abgebrochen.


 
 Wissenschaft ist halt nich in einem Satz erklärbar!


----------



## b0s (11. September 2009)

Ich finde allzu langweilig wird es gar nicht. Man muss zwischendurch etwas mit den Ausführungen kämpfen, da der Autor die Sache wirklich sehr korrekt und ausführlich darlegt, aber wenn man Geduld hat oder fix lesen kann (weniger Interessante Passagen überfliegen) kommt man ganz gut durch.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2009)

Es wird endlich mal klar und deutlich dargestellt um was es sich handelt und wie es zustande kommt.


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2009)

Besonders erstaunlich finde ich:



> Bei jedem Anschluss des Monitors wird die Verzögerung neu und rein zufällig festgelegt.





> Das analoge V-Sync Signal einer FX5900 hinkt dem digitalen um etwas mehr als 1 ms hinterher. Rechts: Einmal neu angesteckt beträgt die Verzögerung annähernd 16 ms. Worst-Case!


----------



## Brzeczek (12. September 2009)

Thx für denn hinweis, den Artikel werde ich mir Später durchlesen.


----------



## JOJO (12. September 2009)

Ich meine es ist wirklich eine tolle Sache, seit anbeginn der Messtechnik bekannte, elektrische Phänomäne namens "Signallaufzeiten" neu zu untersuchen...

Der sogenannte Input Lag, entsteht schon im Gehirn. Denn bis zur Ausgabe, sprich Drücken der Taste, vergehen schon einmal 0,5 - 0,7 Sek. 

Die Tastatur verzögert weiter, dann die CPU usw. und sofort...

Und zuletzt ist da ja noch der Monitor, der generiertes Signal von der Graka darstellen soll...

Und dies heißt dann Input Lag!?

Ich frage mich wirklich, wen interessiert dies wirklich!? Den Spieler!?

Ich denke kaum, denn die oben schon genannte Reaktionszeit, ist um ein vielfaches höher als die gemessenen Lags beim Monitor! Denn was nützten 0,002ms Input Lag, wenn der Anwender 0,8 Sek. bis zum drücken der Taste benötigt, oder gar deren 1,2 Sek. um gesehenes in Bewegung umzusetzen?


----------



## b0s (12. September 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht von welchem Menschen du ausgehst, ein gesunder nicht besonders alter Mensch (und wir sprechen bei Zockern und PC-Anwendern i.d.R. von Jugendlichen, jungen Erwachsenen und unter 50 Jährigen) hat aber im normalfall eine Reaktionszeit um die 0,5 Sekunden, durchaus mal weniger, aber natürlich auch mal mehr. bei 1,2 Sekunden dürften wir bei Wahrnehmungsgestörten oder sehr alten Personen angelangt sein (wohlgemerkt es geht um die mögliche Reaktionszeit wenn man sich Konzentriert und in Erwartungshaltung ist).

Dass alle möglichen Zwischenschritte vom Benutzer über die Eingabegeräte, die Datenverarbeitung, die Ausgabe und die anschließende wieder Wahrnehmung Verzögerungen einbringen ist selbstverständlich. Doch mit jeder Stufe addiert sich die Verzögerung und so macht es zwar keinen Sinn einer einzelnen Komponente alle Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken und auf 0 Verzögerung zu trimmen, während man die anderen außer Acht lässt. Wohl aber kann man versuchen alle Glieder der Kette auf eine möglichst kurze Verzögerung zu reduzieren, sodass im Ergebnis eine minimale Latenz herauskommt.
Imho sollte die Latenz, die durch den PC entsteht in keinem Verhältnis zum Benutzer (dem Menschen) stehen, damit das Ergebnis letzlich nur vom Benutzer und nich von der Maschine abhängt.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. September 2009)

b0s schrieb:


> .......



Schon formuliert! 

Stimme ich dir 100%ig zu!


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2009)

Eine gute Antwort, wieso solch ein Artikel durchaus Sinn macht, steht schon auf Seite 1:



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Diese Verzögerung addiert sich zu den sonstigen Latenzen, die bei der Bildverarbeitung und -ausgabe auftreten, und führt somit dazu, dass in Situationen, bei denen die Reaktionszeit des Benutzers entscheidend ist, die Informationen leicht verzögert geliefert werden, wodurch ein rechtzeitiges Reagieren erschwert wird. Übertragen auf die Automobilbranche und die Sichtweitenoptimierungen könnte ein träger Monitor die verbleibende Reaktionszeit des Fahrers und somit den verfügbaren Bremsweg verkürzen.[...]



Lassen wir es als weiteres Beispiel das Forschungsgebiet der Reaktionszeit von Autofahrern in der Nacht sein. Der Computer schickt den Reiz (der Vordermann legt plötzlich ne Vollbremsung hin, was weis ich ^^) ab und der Monitor sendet diesen aber erst 7ms später an den Benutzer, welcher wiederrum 0,8s zum Reagieren braucht. Beim nächsten mal reagiert der Benutzer genausoschnell, der Monitor brauch aber 3ms länger - an sich das selbe Ergebnis, aber durch den Input-Lag wäre es verfälscht. Obs nun auf die 3ms da ankommt weis ich jetz au ned ^^ aber da lassen sich sicher noch paar gute Beispiele finden, wenn man will.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2009)

auf 3ms kommt es sicher nicht an- selbst bei 200km/h würde man in der Zeit gerade mal etwa 16,6cm weit kommen, darauf kommt es kaum an

Allerdings wären 3ms ein sehr sehr guter Wert; bei Systemen die nicht für geringe Lags entwickelt wurden können sicher auch wesentlich höhere Lags auftreten, ein Gesamtlag über 100ms wäre wohl schon denkbar, das sind 0,1s und somit durchaus potenziell relevant

Btw ich denke, dass die reale "Mausklickreaktionszeit" eines konzentriert spielenden Gamers wesentlich geringer als 0,5s ist; das ließe sich aber leicht testen, man müsste nur ein einfaches Programm schreiben (oder eines finden, würde mich wundern wenn es soetwas noch nicht gäbe) das innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraums zu einem zufälligen Zeitpunkt ein optisches oder Akkustisches Signal abgibt auf das man mit klicken reagieren muss, die Zeit zwischen dem Klick und dem Signal wird gemessen


----------



## ole88 (14. September 2009)

interessant, aber es stimmt auch wir menschen haben ja ein input lag, hat er das eigentlich mit rein genommen in seine messung?


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2009)

> hat er das eigentlich mit rein genommen in seine messung?


Nein, im Artikel geht es nur um den Inpudlag von Bildschirmen, nebenbei wurde allerdings auch die mögliche Signallaufzeit in/an der Grafikkarte, insbesondere beim analogen Ausgang angeschnitten

Die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen hängt natürlich von der Person, der aktuellen geistigen Verfassung (Müdigkeit...) und der Konzentration ab, müsste also auch jeweils Personen und Situationsbezogen einzeln gemessen werden; die Reaktionszeit ist aber sowieso eher ein Medizinisches als ein technisches Thema

Edit: Ich habe hier einen Reaktionszeitmesser gefunden, wie gut er ist weiß ich nicht, aktuell, in müdem Zustand (05:10 ^^) schaffe ich immerhin 0,25s
http://www.frank-schlotterbeck.de/seite97.htm

Wenn ein Bildschirm nun 50ms Inputlag hat sind das immerhin 0,05s was in dieser Größenordnung durchaus relevant sein könnte- gute Bildschirme habe zwar einen deutlich geringeren Inputlag aber es geht ja gerade darum solche Bildschirme zu finden


----------



## ole88 (14. September 2009)

ich hab 0,02sec. lol ich bin aber hundemüde


----------



## TheOnLY (15. September 2009)

hab grad mal was getestet. Ich hab den Test 10 mal gemacht und den Durchschnitt berechnet. Dann habe ich das DVI-Kabel abgezogen und wieder angeschlossen und jetzt ist  meine Reaktionszeit um ca 0,2 sec schneller.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hab 0,02sec. lol ich bin aber hundemüde


 
0,02 Sekunden?!  Reproduzierbar? Das sind ja gerade mal 20ms... das ist weniger als die Reaktionszeit geschweige denn der Inputlag von somanchem Bildschirm...

Ich schaff beim besten Willen nicht weniger als 0,2 Sekunden (ein mal hab ich per Glück durch zu früh drücken 0,03 geschafft)


----------

